# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  What supplements are worth buying?

## system admin

With all of the different supplement companies out there... which ones do you like the best?

----------


## DevilsDeity

never really stuck with one company , i always shop around and look for more product for less money.

----------


## iNvid

I prefer ON's products.

----------


## eacman65

yeah i agree i love ON's products great prices and good quality

----------


## Hypertrophy

Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey Protein. 
Protein is all I take.

----------


## iNvid

Yeah everyone seems to like their protein. Probably cause it has less fat than the other ones plus its pretty cheap.

btw, good idea on this sub forum system admin =]

----------


## kc

protein... i like ProRated and Isopure by Natures Best
I pick up vitamins wherever and am glad I stocked up on Biotest's T2-Pro and MD6, love that stuff!

----------


## eacman65

Isopure does have some great flavors of protein i love the banana pineapple

----------


## fritz2435

I use Nature's best Creatine, Allthewhey orange whey concentrate blend, met-rx glutamine, and GNC mega man gold.

----------


## Spoon

there is only one brand of whey for me. OPTIMUM! double chocolate kicks ass!

----------


## Prime

Dont get all those brands over here. I like Prolabs Nlarge2 and Labradas V60.
For creatine i have found San V12 to be effective if a little pricey.

----------


## DNoMac

Any muslcetech product such as celltech kills all....Just playin, I like ON myself, but want to try ATW orange that everybody is raving about.

----------


## Aboot

AST-SS for trib, protein, glutamine and creatine.

EAS (Myoplex) for the occasional meal replacement.

----------


## dirtybrit55

never used it but allthewhey has a good nutrition content, plus SwoleCat advocates it

----------


## mfenske

Protein-
AST-VP2. Good, but pricey
Optimum blend. One of my all time favorites, especially with www.allsportsnutrition.com 's pricing
Pro-Rated. Good protein, great price.
All the whey. I love their vanilla isolate. Their prices can't be touched for Isolate. 

Creatine- 
Optimum. All I ever used. I mix it with Gatorade and it works great for me.

That's all I use. Mark

----------


## bubbathegut

EAS and MET-RX are my fav's....prosource is cheaper too...

----------


## sp9

Optimum (100%whey, Tribulus), Prolab(nlarge2), AST(Creatine, Glutamine).

----------


## John88Test

I like Bioplex Whey Protein...not bad and not too bad on the ole wallet...

----------


## Warrior

> With all of the different supplement companies out there... which ones do you like the best?


Biotest, EAS, Muscle Tech, Muscle Link, Next Nutrion...

----------


## nickrizz

i always change, champion has their heavyweight gainer that tastes so frigging good

----------


## Cousin Eddie

ATW for protein.
Kent Nutrition for everything else.
High quality, great service, and lowest prices around.
www.allthewhey.com
www.kentnutrition.com

----------


## DADDYDBOL

> With all of the different supplement companies out there... which ones do you like the best?



QV, Denkall, Brovell, Syd, Zencall, British Dragon, Atomic, 

j/j but you had to see that coming....  :Stick Out Tongue:  


I like ON, but for price Irontek 100% whey isn't bad....thats all i supplement...protein....

----------


## usualsuspect

ATW for protein shakes...

and Beyond-a-century for supps. Just recently ordered CLA, Acetyl L-Carnitine, and green tea extract from them.

----------


## abstrack

protein powder-ATW (Orange,Stawberry,Vanilla, Choc.)
R-ALA- Universal K. 120 caps of 250mg for 30$ can not be beat IMO
Now Foods for ALCAR, CLA
ASN- for creatine, glut, bcaa's and other vitamins

----------


## cokdiesl

definately MHP'S Up Your Mass..great stuff...they put all the GOOD stuff in their gainer instead of filleng it w/ sugar it has low GI carbs, instead of the bad fat it's all EFA'S,and a mix of cassein and whey i think there is soy in there too..plus it tastes awesome

----------


## DBarcelo

Most people probably know by now that I advocate Juven. Works really well and doesn't cost that much.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

dorian yates approve PROPEPTIDE its the shizzle and betagen by EAS youll grow on that stuff for 10 weeks people thought i was on steroids when i ate well and took those two

----------


## The TooL

isopure all the way  :Big Grin:

----------


## kingofmasters

1fast400's homelines (so the bulk powder)
and trueprotein and Proteinfactory's proteinpowders!

----------


## ImmmtheIceman

for protein/meal replacements i like METRX, and Myoplex. for creatine celltech, and metacel are pretty good.

----------


## Marc Angelo

I like ON products, especially the off cycle after you finish any cycle. It has worked wonders for me.

----------


## nsa

Isn't 'off cycle' manufactured by fizogen?

----------


## Marc Angelo

YEs "Off Cycle" is manufactured by Fizogen.

----------


## bluethunder

There are many good sups. Basically, I stick with brand name manufactures and the more expensive products. The cheaper $$ also has the less quality protein fractions. And it depends on the goal, some with carbs ,some with EFA's,fiber content ect..

----------


## Redz122

where can i get this juven baracelo?

----------


## BigBoi83

just reading this and want to when ALL SPORTS NUTRITION will ship to CANADA
PRETTY PRETTY PLEASE WITH SUGAR ON TOP

----------


## nsa

http://www.prosure.com/Juven/

----------


## clockworks

EAS Betagen (creatine, glutamine, hmb) is the bomb. gained 5 lbs with very noticable strength and endurance gains.

Muscle Milk...can't beat the taste.

once i tried some premade EAS Myoplex shakes...one little bottle had something like 50g of protein, didn't taste bad either. i don't know the exact name, so i can't find it on allsportsnutrition...=(

----------


## 2morereps

isopure,gaspari,prolab,eas....

----------


## IronReload04

> Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey Protein. 
> Protein is all I take.


love that stuff

----------


## Magicz

:Smilie:  i vote for ON`S procomplex when i have cash, when not there whey protien is good 2

----------


## Matt76

Serious Mass by optimum nutrition

I have gained 7lbs in a little over a week yee haw all naturual too

----------


## AustrianOAK14

isopure is good as well

----------


## nsa

All the Whey brand whey protein isolate is cheaper than isopure and is the same quality protein.

----------


## american20

I love Optimum Nutrition's 100% Whey Chocolate Mint. I also use their Trib, CLA, ZMA, and their creatine/glutamine/taurine stack.

----------


## XxElitexX

NDS all the way...Amplify Protein, Nitro 2 and Evolve Creatine are the best.

----------


## BIG D14

prolabs N-large2 and creatine monohydrate...they stack good for me

----------


## BIGp4

i love SAN and Prolab nutrition

----------


## fitnessguy

Optimum Nutrition fer sure!

----------


## GQplaya

i like ON'

----------


## O.M.E.G.A

Optimum ( just the protein powder)
San 
OSMO
Genetec  :Smilie: 
MAN sports

----------


## goodz

Optimum Nutrtion, Cytosport Banana, Strawberry

----------


## Odin

Cytodynes Z-mass pm is very good stuff. that and any good quality whey protein, L-glutimine, and L-arginine.

----------


## rinikulous

im suprised to see that no one has mentioned muscle milk or evopro by cytosport. 
its alil pricey but this is seriously the best tasting protien out there hands down.

----------


## abstrack

> im suprised to see that no one has mentioned muscle milk or evopro by cytosport. 
> its alil pricey but this is seriously the best tasting protien out there hands down.


 muscle milk sucks ass. Syntrax nectar is good and so is isopure fruit flavors!

----------


## Hans

EAS for anything in doubt & Isopure for shakes

----------


## BlueAndromeda73

I liek to use the higher power brand for my protein/creatine/glutamine.... I have also used some German American Technologies products and been impressed their Nitric Suspension I feel works quite well for a NO booster.

----------


## promiscio

Muscle Milk all the way... Stuff tastes like milkshakes... Vitamins, I just pop a one-a-day and some iron and supplement with B-12 injections.

----------


## Suareezay2

> EAS for anything in doubt


most overpriced company ever....up there with MuscleTech. 

If im in the market for something, and TrueProtein sells it, thats where I get it.

If its something like a multivitamin, vitamin C, NAC, ZMA, L-tyrosine, flax oil, fish oil, or caffeine, etc I get it locally at a healthfood store. Now Foods is a good company, so is Nature From the Sun.

----------


## Jun27

Isopure if you got the cash.

----------


## slob

cell tech

octane mass booster ( absolute favourite weight gainer)

----------


## Squatman51

protein creatine glutamine and multi are about all ya need

----------


## Hooksetter

cellucor and BSN. I like the cellucor M5 for post workout and BSN no explode for pre-workout. I used the two together and got big gains. However they are expensive. Dont waste ur money on cellucor P6, T-Bomb II is just as good and cheaper. IMO EAS and MuscleTech have gone down hill, as they have started to go with selling quantity instead of quality.

----------


## guest589745

> Biotest, EAS, Muscle Tech, Muscle Link, Next Nutrion...


are they sponsoring you or something?

----------


## guest589745

I just found this place trueprotein.com that lets you make customized supps. Its pretty cool and not too expensive. lots of options. I ordered 15 lbs of whey blend from allthewhey.com also

----------


## Grudge Keeper

ON products good stuff

----------


## PowerHouse555

AST, Gaspari, IDS, Universal Nutrition and SAN

 :0piss:  muscle tech  :Aajack:

----------


## Papi93

Biotest's Redkat
Optimum and NOW Nutrition's Prices

----------


## Bippal

Just ordered some Whey and Creatine from Allthewhey.com Hope it works out good, but it sounds like it will from this thread.

----------


## Grudge Keeper

pride nutrition also very good but $$$$ expensive

----------


## falconz08

for protein/meal replacements i like METRX, and Myoplex. for creatine celltech, and metacel are pretty good

----------


## Foo Man

Damn, I came in here thinking that I would have a better idea of which sups I should take and now I think I'm more confused.  :Hmmmm: 

So far, I see alot of positive comments for ON & allthewhey proteins. Everything else seems like a toss up. I think I'm going to go with ON and get their 100% whey, HMB and some creatine.

----------


## jport1540

Gaspari Nutrition!!!!!!!!

----------


## mark_newcastle

staples for me are: whey, creatine, glutamine, multi

trying some new stuff atm, from "myprotein" in the uk

what are people's experiences with this company?

----------


## violator1

no shotgun brings killer pumps

----------


## guest589745

Some supps you wont "feel" their effects so they are hard to guage if you are wasting your money or not but, they can still be important. Buy what you can afford I suppose.

----------


## BlackWidow

I like to use:
ON's whey ptn. Gold Standard
GNC's creatine and glutamine (both powdered).

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> staples for me are: whey, creatine, glutamine, multi
> 
> trying some new stuff atm, from "myprotein" in the uk
> 
> what are people's experiences with this company?


They have allways been great for me.

----------


## ASN

My daily protocol:

Whey protein
Creatine Ethyl Ester
BCAA supplements
Nitric Oxide
Inj. B12

----------


## jkilla13

Optimum Nutrition, Isopure, BSN

----------


## SVTMuscle*

Scivation, Cytosport, Controlled Labs, USP Labs

----------


## XmenIIIfan

what site can i find anabolics

----------


## Air Walker

> Scivation, Cytosport, Controlled Labs, USP Labs


Co-signed.

----------


## shredzs

anything cheap

----------


## brandonwish

hey i just started using evolve XL - anyone use the stuff before? how were the results? any info is appreciated thanks.

----------


## B.E.N.

> Any muslcetech product such as celltech kills all....Just playin, I like ON myself, but want to try ATW orange that everybody is raving about.


I know this post is old, but I'm that newbie going back and reading everything.

It seems you think Muscletech products are a joke. Just curious why specifically?

----------


## Mittel

ON Whey protein
and some Nlarge sometimes

----------


## Mogamedogz

I usually use AST VP2 for protein and for MRPLS I use Champion Nutrition; the best tasting shit out there (IMO).

----------


## tantan350

What I like...

Beverly International "Muscle Provider"...available online at www.beverlyinternational.com or just Google it. I've noticed this is not available through the "chain" supplement stores (i.e. GNC and Vitamin Shoppe) although there is 1 FRANCHISED GNC in my area (Belleville, NJ) who carries it.

"Muscle Provider" is great with water but even better with milk. But when milk is not readily available, I go with the fruit flavored Syntrax Nectar (flavors such as lemonade, iced tea, cherry, strawberry-kiwi, pina colada, fruit punch, and apple). These are available at any Vitamin Shoppe or also just Google it.

Peace all...

----------


## madds87

....... methyl masterdrol, loved it gave a most deff cut look.
....... holodrol 50, loved it too.... haha gotta love prohormones
....... muscle milk-cant beat the taste
....... no-explode, always loved the pump, dont get to used to it though it will give you the shits, haha, no fun

----------


## The Shredder

Dymatize Elite Whey Protein Isolate

Gotta love the price

----------


## DeBaie

ON Muscle Juice.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Scivation, Cytosport, Controlled Labs, USP Labs



Not to be the naysayer, but nothing from those companies was really original. You can get mostly anything they produce from someone else, before they produced it. For my taste, if you're not first in something, you're not worth much.

----------


## Anavar Man

IDS Vanilla cinnamon whey and a pinch of cookies and cream muscle milk. It's simply the best......

----------


## go big or go home

like everyone else on whey protein is the best.and a good preworkout supplment is super pump 250 its work the best i think.

----------


## PEWN

come on this is a 2004 thread... dude why bump it to the front ...

----------


## GCgainer

I've been going with prosource's products i.e. arginine, carnitine, bcaa's. I pick up my vitamines at the store i.e. multi, c, e, and fish oil. I also agree with the ON for whey....

----------


## STRONGMAN91

I've always stuck with anything Muscletech... is there a brand(s) that is better? If so, could you list them, thanks.

----------


## wilson9d

i use now for multis and fish oils all organic at a decent price

----------


## Sacdeez

Anybody take Liquid beef aminos?

----------


## deano bol

> like everyone else on whey protein is the best.and a good preworkout supplment is super pump 250 its work the best i think.


I have also been using superpump 250. besides giving energy and pumps, does it actually help with muscle development, or is it just another caffine and sugar supp???

I have also tried gakic which is similar, however the taste is nasty. I can't remember and shouldn't be complaining, but i remember around 5 years or more ago, i used to take a creatine (redback) i think it was.... and dam that old creatine was nasty. monohydrate i think it was... used to have to load it in your body for 2 weeks.... amazing how far technology has brought supps in todays world!!!

----------


## Andro9

ON Pro Complex all i ever use

----------


## guitarzan

Isopure protien drinks.

----------


## theforce3169

Out here in Orange County they have a place called "Mother's Market"....

It sells this protein powder by Power Crunch, and yes the protein powder tastes as good as their protein bars......LITERALLY.....this stuff tastes so good you can scoop out a spoon of it and eat the powder!!!

----------


## reardbandit

I see a lot of people are throwing their lot in with Optimum Nutrition. I love that brand. I use their 100% Whey and their Casein protein. Higher Power has good micronized creatine too

----------


## PIGPEN8181

When I started workin out, I started with Mass System by NxLabs and I swelled up huge. Pretty much any Whey protein.

----------


## kroy13

Hey guys how ya doin. Just curious if anybod you have tried any products from AI (anabolic industries) any feedback is appreciated. Thanks

----------


## Jason10con

> I like Bioplex Whey Protein...not bad and not too bad on the ole wallet...


I agree with John88Test

In my experience Bioplex Nutrition PURE WPI provides the best results for me.

I've used practically everything out there on the market.

I've been an amateur body builder for the last 10 years.

Bioplex Nutrition's product mixes EASY with water and other liquids saving me time.

I like to get the 2lb bottles with 40 servings per container.

If you order from the bioplex site they have a deal now where you get $10 off orders $40 and over.

The 2lb bottle costs $49.95 but with $10 off it's $40

So I can basically get 40 servings of PURE WPI for $40 which is $1 per serving.

Each serving contains 20 grams of protein for a 22 gram serving = 91 % protein.

For me this is the best value on the market. I don't want a bunch of other crap in my whey protein.

http://www.bioplexnutrition.com/pure-wpi-pr-16137.html

PROMO code 1003 for $10 off

Also Bioplex has free shipping in continental US

It's hard to find a better deal on a higher quality product but let me know if you find one.

Thanks,.)

----------


## Van Suka

I like NOW products because they are cheap and GMP certified. Adding Beta Alanine will help tons! Get a good multi (iron free for males), Vitamin C, Zinc, Gamma E (vitamin E), fish oils, Calcium + Magnesium (ZMA is expensive BS), and of course BCAAs!! I personally benefit from Ashwagandha and Stinging Nettle. Did I mention Beta Alanine??

----------


## AbusedYam

Fish pills, Vitamin D pills, Whey shakes

----------


## bjpennnn

humanofort

----------


## PurpleOnes

I really like Universal Nutritions products and they work! Found out couple good products from BSN too.

----------


## cssaddict17

I like allmax stuff

isosensation chocolate whey 30g protein per 32g serving has shitload of random stuff like glutamine in it too
aminocore

----------


## brentdlk

I like most things by Reflex nutrition, especially their all in one One Stop Xtreme

----------


## Floydian

optimum is the best i think

----------


## Buddhabody

Optimum Nutrition whey protein, Bcca caps and ZMA
Cheap supplements creatine, beta-alanine and glutamine
USP Labs: Jack3d
Animal multi
Walmart vitamins: Fish oil, flax seed oil, Vitamin C, Super B complex, Vitamin E, Green tea extract with hoodia, Calicum with Vitamin D

----------


## Quimby

I think ON products are good in price and quality. 
I prefer these products.

chicago boot camp

----------


## Jack Lalanne

I love ON! First tried their PB and chocolate Casein and now I get both whey isolate and casein by ON. Maxx Essentials hyrolyzed whey protein also.
Fish oil, vitamin d3 and calcium

----------


## BORIQUENA76

ON products have always been consistent and deliver as packaged!

----------


## markseo25

I take a multi-vitamin capsule every other day, just an OTC one. I also take an omega 3 supplement everyday (a spoonful of flax seed oil) as my diet does not contain an adequate amount. 

Tiredness almost always has a physical or emotional cause. Physical: underactive thyroid, anaemia; emotional: stress, anxiety...are some of the causes. If you feel that it is affecting the quality of your everyday life then get it checked out.

But i suggest to read and research first on the multivitamin of choice, there are lots of multivitamin review site that could give you ideas what multivitamins to buy. Check this site: http://www.best-multivitamins-guide.com/  :Tear:

----------

